# ATITool 0.0.22 and AIW Radeon Cards



## HeX (Oct 4, 2004)

I recently discovered that ATITool 0.0.22 causes the TV Tuner on my Radeon 9800 Pro (All-in-Wonder) card to display snow on every channel.  I haven't yet seen this reported here, so I figured I'd give you guys a shoutout regarding this problem.  I used to run ATITool 0.0.21 with my TV tuner, and everything worked perfectly; however, there must have been some change in code that caused the TV tuner to malfunction.

I'd appreciate feedback, workarounds, etc. regarding this.


----------



## HeX (Oct 4, 2004)

Oops.  Didn't realize there was a bugtraq feature and this has already been mentioned.  Mods, plz delete this thread.


----------

